# Newly diagnosed type 2



## Dee (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm looking for some support because I'm so confused about the whole thing.

My Doctor will not prescribe the testing strips for my monitor which I find ridiculous since I'm new and have yet to learn what to look for. My symptoms were so subtle that I don't have much to go on. I only referred myself because of sweet smelling urine, 2 bouts of thrush this year and high random glucose tests I did on my Dad's monitor. I have the odd bout of shakes which I've experienced all my life. I just have a piece of fruit and I'm fine again until meal time. 

I'm on 500mg x 2 metformin and feeling fine.  Considering this, I'm surprised when I do my bloods and find I never go below 11 at any time.

I started my meds on 30.09.11 with 1 tab per day and doubled up last week.

With hardly any symptoms, how do I know how I am doing? Any opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Dee, welcome to the forum  I would recommend reading Diabetes UK's position statement on self-monitoring and go back to your doctor explaining that you wish to start monitoring your levels because you need to learn how different foods affect you. It makes me so mad to hear that people have been brushed off like this in order to save a few pounds when those few pounds could really make a difference, both to your acceptance and understanding of your diagnosis and your long-term health. Grrr! If you can afford to fund some strips yourself perhaps you can take a record to show your GP, and this may help convince them that you are serious and using the information you are obtaining to help manage your diabetes.

I'd also recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker  - highly recommended by our members, plus, there's lots of useful information in our Useful links thread.

Please ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to help out


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dee.

When I was diagnosed in October, 2009, I was actually given a meter and prescribed strips. I found them invaluable in getting my diabetes under control and it gave me the kick in the posterior when I ate the wrong thing (or more likely too much of the 'right' thing!).

More recently, though, my testing is fairly infrequent because I now know how most foods affect me and what portion size I should stick to for best results.

I'd say that initial testing period was crucial for me. You should try and persuade your GP to prescribe some strips. But on the other hand you need to use them wisely and make sure you always learn something from their use.

Good luck,

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dee


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## slipper (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Dee, a big welcome. I was recently diagnosed type 2 and was only allowed  to have the strips to test twice per week, not really what I wanted.

I , like others, promptly went to ebay and bought my own strips, so I could find out what, and how much, certain foods affected me.

The strips are expensive so try your GP first, but if that fails, it is crucial I think to know what you can eat and how much.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Oct 14, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Welcome to the forum Dee.
> 
> When I was diagnosed in October, 2009, I was actually given a meter and prescribed strips. I found them invaluable in getting my diabetes under control and it gave me the kick in the posterior when I ate the wrong thing (or more likely too much of the 'right' thing!).
> 
> ...



Welcome Dee. We're all here to help. Andy, I quoted you because that's more or less similar to my experience with BG testing.


----------



## Dee (Oct 27, 2011)

*Haven't got a clue how to treat permenantly high levels.*

Hello,
I'm due to see my Practice Nurse on Friday.

I need to be prepared to go to battle over testing strips. I'm blind in 1 eye so I need to stress the importance of knowing my blood levels and not just rely on symptoms. I need to reverse the responsibility back to the health professionals caring for me.

My symptoms are a bit vague. If I didn't monitor my bloods myself I would merrily go in to see her saying I'm o.k.

My bloods never go below 10.8 at any time despite being on 500 mg of Metformin taken twice daily. They have made no difference whatsoever.

I get the shakes and get extremely hot. Haven't got a clue what I'm supposed to do because I know that my bloods will be high and I've eat well.

I'm finding it all very scary and a bit lonely. I feel really ignorant but I'm attending an educational programme as soon as I can arrange an appointment so hopefully that will all change. All taking ages to sort out though.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm on 500mg x 2 metformin and feeling fine.  Considering this, I'm surprised when I do my bloods and find I never go below 11 at any time.
> 
> ...



Metformin : the minimum effective dose of met is 1500mg, a normal dose is 2000. But met is introduced and built up to effective levels so you are probably on your way to 1500 anyway in steps.

The basic point - diabetes is about Carbohydrates ( bread, cereals, rice, pasta, potatoes, fruit ) your body has lost the capacity to handle the glucose provided by them. So you should moderate carbohydrates if you have not already done so. For example NO breakfast cereal, NO fruit juice, one slice of bread a day. 30 or 40 grams of carbohydrate with dinner/tea. Plenty of vegetables.

And of course, depending how/if you are overweight losing weight has a major effect on Insulin Resistance ( which is your main problem).

As does exercise, it used to be said ( by experienced knowledgeable T2s ) that a two mile walk a day or equivalent exercise was the minimum requirement for T2 diabetics. 

Kick off by reading Maggie Davey's "OPen Letter to Newly Diagnosed T2s" in our Stickies section.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Dee, it's a good idea to make a list of your questions, and re-read the links about self-monitoring befre your appointment - I hope you don't have too much of a battle  Uusally, the main objection to prescribing test strips is that seeing high results may make you anxious or depressed, but if they say this then explain that you will feel much worse not knowing and that only by learning about how different foods affect you will you start to feel in control of your diabetes. Some people prefer not to test, it is true, but nurses and doctors need to appreciate that many people need to know what's going on rather than living in the dark. If you show a good knowledge about how and when to test, and how to use the results to inform future decisions then you should have a very persuasive argument.

What mcdonagh says about the metformin is true - medication does take time to start showing effects - you may actually already be feeling the benefits if you are getting the shakes at times, as these may be a response to your levels being much lower at times than you have become accustomed to prior to diagnosis. As well as giving the medication time to get working, it can take a while for your body and metabolism to get used to the changes you have made. As suggested, carbs are the main culprits, so try to replace them as much as possible with extra protein or vegetables.

Good luck, and let us know how things go!


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Dee,

It looks like I missed you when you first joined so let me welcome you to the forums first of all. 

It is all very confusing and scary to start with so I understand how you feel. From what you've said it does look like your levels are a bit too high, and as you say, with out the tools and the knowledge it's hard to know what to do to help yourself. It is still very early days for you, and it will get easier as you learn what to do to help yourself.

A lot of docs say Type 2's don't need to test, saying the HbA1c that they do is enough to know what's happening. It isn't...fact. However we do need to know what to do with the readings we get from our meters. We need to know what to eat and what to avoid. We need to know about excercise and weight loss if we are overweight. The 3rd part of the equation is meds, and we all have different needs in that area. It may be that you need your Metformin dose increasing. Or you could need to take something else such as Gliclazide. 

Tell your Nurse how you feel and have a look at the links you've been given. Read other people's experiences on here and ask about anything you need to know. We don't claim to be experts but we do have a lot of experience between us. We will help in any way we can. XXXXX


----------



## Dee (Oct 27, 2011)

I am going to really struggle with the carbs. They are my weakness.

I can't get my head around what would be a substantial breakfast to set me up. I'm out of the house for 11? hours as I work 8am until 6pm. It's a struggle for me to think about breakfast so early in the morning anyway but I always make sure I leave the house having eat either 2 rounds of wholemeal seeded toast, porridge or bran flakes with a few sultanas. I next eat at 12pm which is 2 rounds of the same bread with healthy filling or soup and fruit.
My evening meal at around 7pm varies and is usually healthy but will involve pasta. potatoes or rice. I eat 2 pieces of fruit per day around 10am and 3pm.

It's a bit of a shock finding ways to adapt. Any suggestions for alternative meals?

If I'd always had a good relation with food, I wouldn't be in this mess. So if I've never been any good at dieting, this is a real challenge.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2011)

I would suggest learning about GI and GL (Glycaemic Index and Glycaemic Load) - The GL Diet for Dummies is a good starting point  I'd also drop the bran flakes and sultanas as these contain quite a lot of 'fast carbs' that will hit your blood sugar quickly. Many find a protein breakfast keeps them full for longer and won't affect your levels anywhere near as much - grilled bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms, poached eggs etc.

Don't think of it as 'dieting', it is not necessarily calorie reduction you are looking for, but changing the constituents of your diet, and possibly portion size according to what your meter tells you.


----------



## Dee (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll look at the GL Diet for Dummies and let you know how I get on. Really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dee (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I'm struggling to come to terms with having this condition and all it's complications for the rest of my life. 

I appreciate the support of all your experiences.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 29, 2011)

Dee said:


> I am going to really struggle with the carbs. They are my weakness.
> 
> I can't get my head around what would be a substantial breakfast to set me up. I'm out of the house for 11? hours as I work 8am until 6pm. It's a struggle for me to think about breakfast so early in the morning anyway but I always make sure I leave the house having eat either 2 rounds of wholemeal seeded toast, porridge or bran flakes with a few sultanas. I next eat at 12pm which is 2 rounds of the same bread with healthy filling or soup and fruit.
> My evening meal at around 7pm varies and is usually healthy but will involve pasta. potatoes or rice. I eat 2 pieces of fruit per day around 10am and 3pm.
> ...



Hi Dee, 
Welcome to the forum; I was diagnosed in August and for the first 4-6 weeks was totally inconsolable because I hadn't a clue what to do. Best thing was joining this website; I went out bought myself a meter and buy my strips from Ebay (like Slipper) and now test prior to a meal; 1hr later and 2hrs later to see what food is good or bad for me. Although its confusing its a good way of modifying meals; you're mealtimes are the same as mine as I leave the house at 7.30am and don't return until 6.30pm. I have breakfast of poached egg on a slice of Bergen bread (takes 10mins); a couple of plums and some nuts at 10.30am; lunch at 12.30pm of a wholemeal pitta bread stuffed with salad and either ham; chicken or fish followed by a piece of fruit; afternoon snack a handful of nuts and then dinner at 7 of either 2-3 new potatoes (noodles & spaghetti are ok with me); half a plate of fresh veg and a meat or fish followed by a sugar-free jelly. Its a good idea to do a search of meals guys on this website have had (the search is on the opening page). By cutting out saturated fats and sugars I've gone from 13stone to 10.8 since July 1st. Also increased my physical activity; I now do 10,000 steps per day (which includes walking to and from work) and have just started to learn to swim.. It is a change of lifestyle but in the long-run you will feel healthier; fitter and happier. The first months are the hardest but with the support you[ll get from this website you'll be more educated on what to do... welcome to the family...Amanda x


----------



## Dee (Oct 29, 2011)

I went to see the Nurse yesterday.

She's doubled my blood pressure meds because it was high and she's put me on cholesterol tab. 

I told her that I've had the shakes and extreme hotness. She confirmed that I have to give it time as some of you have already said.

She was merrily going along with booking my next appointment when I realised that I hadn't told her about an eye test I had this week. I told her that I am blind in 1 eye and that the Optician felt that I should have testing strips because I am experiencing blurred vision occasionally. He said this happens when my sugars are high.

That made her sit up. She's referring me to a specialist Nurse which I'm pleased about. At the end of the day, her knowledge is great but she's not a specialist. It's unfortunate that you have to have a problem before they will refer you to a clinic that you should be attending from the beginning. Costs again!!!

She left a voicemail on my mobile in the afternoon to say she had spoken to her colleague and I'm to add 1 Metformin tab at lunch time from today. She wants me to ring her on Monday for further discussion.

I had a bad day yesterday afternoon with the shakes, dizziness and confusion. I tested myself and came out at 17.8, 2 hours after lunch. Had 2 rich tea biscuits, much better. I get really embarrassed in work with the attention and my lovely colleagues' concern is something else I have to deal with. 

Hopefully, I'll see a difference by increasing my dosage.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

Dee said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I'm struggling to come to terms with having this condition and all it's complications for the rest of my life.
> 
> I appreciate the support of all your experiences.



Dee, it's bound to be a bit overwhelming at first until you start to understand it better. You've already made an excellent start by coming here and asking questions, so please continue to do so - we are always happy to help, and it's not just about diabetes, we have a lot of fun too  Try to take things one day at a time for now and learn a little more each day


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2011)

Hiya

Unfortunately for some people carbohydrate consumption can almost become addictive.  Because your body currently (being diabetic) can't make full use of what you are eating, then it will keep ringing alarm bells and tell you it needs MORE carbs - that's exactly what happened when you were 17.8.  (I myself ate about half a ton of Caramac in the last 10 days before my diagnosis and first insulin jab.  Utterly ridiculous cos I hated the stuff anyway!  On that basis I was very pleased not to have to eat it - but that was me.)

You *will *have to start curbing the carbs.

I hear from many T2's that it's absolutely no good whatever being too drastic about this too quickly  - if you cut too many out at once it will make you feel horrible so it needs to be done gradually.  If you have 4 spuds with your dinner, make that 3 (or whatever it is)  Try Burgen Soya and Linseed bread (tastes very much nicer than it sounds!)  because that's  under 12g a slice instead of ordinary sliced where white is usually round the 17/18g mark.  If you serve rice in heaped spoonfuls have the same number of flat spoonfuls - you get the picture?  Buy slightly smaller fruits - kiddy sized apples instead of the large ones, mandarins instead of Jaffas - whatever!  And carry on doing that until you can get onto an even keel.

Eventually you may be able to add some of them back but that's all a matter of 'Test, Review, Adjust' for the future.

As an example of where you are at the moment -no-one should really get 'the shakes' (from hypoglyaemia/low blood sugar) until their BG is under 4.0 .....

Good luck!


----------



## Dee (Nov 1, 2011)

My Nurse has been in touch by phone to say she has spoken to a specialist colleague.

She said that I should increase my Metformin to 2x500mg, twice a day. She said that if my sugars still don't come down I will have a newer drug added.

Can anyone tell me what this drug may be?

Does this mean I'm in trouble if I'm not responding to treatment?

It's all a bit too heavy for me to grasp at the moment.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 2, 2011)

No not at all.  Of course not!

And you don't need to add any other drug to Metformin yet because you aren't on the highest dose (they do say the 1500 is the minimum effective dose, and 2000 is about the max that actually does anything.)  Plus it takes 3 weeks for it to soak into your system.  So if you haven't been on at least 1500 for a period of at least 3 weeks, you don't yet know what if anything it can do for you! 

There are no prizes given out for those on the least tablets or the lowest dose - you need what your body needs.  No-one else's body is the same as yours, so yours won't necessarily be the same as anyone else's, though it will bear similarities.

It's just like you having blonde hair and me having ginger.  Brown eyes or green.  Whatever!  But we do indeed both have hair and eyes ......


----------



## Dee (Nov 16, 2011)

*Newbie update.*

Just a quick update. I saw a dietician who was absolutely rubbish. She made a note of my average food diary and told me I'm not doing anything wrong. You don't get to being 5 foot 3? inches and 12 stone 3 pounds by magic. I contained myself and just laughed it off by saying I probably wouldn't be in this mess if I had a good relationship with food. Needless to say I politely refused her offer to see her again. 

I'm still on 2g of Metformin per day. Lowest blood sugar reading has been 8.4 first thing in the morning. Is that a good sign that the meds are kicking in or is it just the way I've ate or exercised?

I can't believe how exhausted I am. I fall asleep in the chair most nights around 9pm. Will that get better when I'm sorted or is that how life is from now on.

Should I be losing weight without trying? I'm losing 1-2 pounds per week. I read that Metformin can have that effect or is it because I'm not doing well?

By the way, I've won the battle of the testing strips. That's only because I've got blurred vision so that made my nurse sit up and give in to my request. 

Sorry I sound so negative but I feel that things aren't happening fast enough and I'm going down hill. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 16, 2011)

Dee said:


> ...Should I be losing weight without trying? I'm losing 1-2 pounds per week. I read that Metformin can have that effect or is it because I'm not doing well?...


1-2 pounds per week is good.  It may seem slow but you will get there eventually.

I know that they recommend against loosing quicker then that as it apparently can cause your metabolism to slow down (as you body thinks it's being starved) and then loosing weight gets more difficult.


----------



## Dee (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not making any real effort to lose weight. I've never been any good at dieting so I know it's not right.

I've been losing my appetite at times and not been able to finish meals.

I don't know if that is the meds or because my condition isn't under control yet.

Very confused!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2011)

Metformin is supposed to be more of an appetite suppressant. Do you think you've been eating less than normal?

I'm afraid I haven't read any earlier posts, so sorry if you already do this, but make sure you keep a food diary for a bit and, if possible, keep track on how many calories you're eating each day.

Then if you're exercising regularly, it is possible that the weight loss is to be expected. 1-2lbs per week is spot on, in my opinion.

However, if you are still eating quite a lot and are not exercising, then the weight loss may not be that good. Do you feel like you have no energy all the time and do you ever get a sweet taste in the mouth at odd times? If so, then you need to get back to your GP *ASAP* because that would indicate that you bg levels are still consistently too high.

Andy 

p.s. But I've just read your new post and think it's because you're probably just not eating that much, in which case keeping the food diary is probably a good idea.


----------



## slipper (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi De, sounds that you are doing quit well, despite perhaps wht you think. I was dianosed last August and was lost as to what to do. But following advice (from here mainly) I gradually got my BG down and lost some weight simply by reducing my carbs. I found the mornings worse, but liked my toast so got some of that Bergen bread as mentioned and had an egg with it which apparently helps to slow down the absorbtion of the carbs and thus your BG rise.

Thats a long winded way of saying a little cut n the carbs here and there initially, is a big help.


----------



## Steve1957 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Hi*

Excellent response by everyone, I did not read them all, but,  like yourself I was not given the test strips or tester on perscription, so, I purchased them from e-bay, I bought the Accu-chek Aviva nano, it was very reasonably priced.


----------



## Dee (Nov 17, 2011)

I was given the testing strips on prescription.

It's your right to have the testing strips. If you were to develop complications because of unmonitored levels then your health professionals have failed you. 

I didn't realise that metformin is an appetite suppressant. That would make sense. I thought it must be part of my condition.

I've got no energy and push myself to get out and walk. No sweet taste in my mouth.

I'm due to see a more qualified practice nurse next Friday. Hopefully, she'll have some thoughts of what to do next. If I get no joy from her, maybe I should book an appointment with one of my G.Ps specialising in diabetes. It all seems to be hit and miss but I'm sure it will be sorted.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Dee

Your situation sounds VERY similar to mine,  reading it I was nodding along. 

I'm being started on Byetta next week alongside the metformin too as my levels are still too  high too, I will keep  you updated how it goes.


----------

